# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  اهم كتب العقيدة

## ابو يخضور

ما اهم كتب العقيدة التى تقتنى فى حدود 1000 جنية يجب ينبغى شرعا وعقلا ونبلا الا يجيب الا الاكثر كفاءة فى هذا الباب

----------


## داعيا الى الله

انصحك اخي الكريم بما يلي:
كتاب الله فهو اس العقيدة ولبها
بعد ذلك الكتب التي اعتنت بالاسناد مثل كتب النة المعروفة التي ضمنت ابوابا في العقيدة
ثم بعد ذلك كتب شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية خاصة الواسطية وشرح ابن عثيمين لها وذلك لاحتوائها على مجمل عقيدة اهل السنة
وعليك بكتب ابن القيم وهي كثيرة وعظيمة النفع
ثم عليك بكتب الشيخ محمد بن عبدالهاب
كتاب التوحيد وشرحه لابن جبرين رحمه الله
كشف الشبهات وشرحه للشيخ العبداللطيف او الهبدان
الاصول الثلاثة وشرحه لابن عثيمين
وهناك كتب كثيرة اترك المجال للاخوة في المشاركة

----------


## داعيا الى الله

من كتب السنة
التوحيد لابن خزيمة
خلق افعال العباد للبخاري
التوحيد والايمان لابن مندة
السنة لابن ابي عاصم
السنة للخلال
وكذا فإن صحيح البخاري ومسلم والسنن تحتوي على كتب في العقيدة فارجع اليها
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرض

----------


## أبو خالد السلفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1 القول المفيد شرح كتاب التوحيد للشيخ ابن عثيمين 
2 شرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ ابن عثيمين
3 كتاب معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة فى أسماء الله الحسنى للدكتور محمد بن خليفة التميمى ط اضواء السلف
4 التوضحات الكاشفات على كشف الشبهات للشيخ الهبدان ط طيبة
5 دعاوى المناوئين للشيخ محمد ابن عبد الوهاب للشيخ عبد العزيز العبد اللطيف ظ الرشد
6 شرح الشيخ صالح أل الشيخ على الطحاوية ط العاصمة
7 التوضيحات الجلية على الغقيدة الطحاوية ط ابن الجوزى 
8 الموجز فى المذاهب والفرق ط كنوز أشبيليا 
9 شرح الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك على العقيدة التدمرية 
10 الفتوى الحموية لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ط الصميعى 
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو أنس المليجى

الكتب تتوقف على المستوى العلمى ، فإن كنت فى بداية الطلب كأمثالنا فعليك بالأصول الثلاثة وشرح الشيخ بن عثيمين كما ذكر الأخوة الأفاضل ، ثم كتاب التوحيد وكشف الشبهات والعقيدة الطحاوية والعقيدة الواسطية ومعارج القبول وهكذا التدرج إلى أن تصل إلى أمهات الكتب .

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

في توحيد العبادات يكفيك في بداية الطلب الاقتصار على كتاب التوحيد لابن عبد الوهاب مع شرح صوتي للشيخ الدكتور عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن العباد لانه يجمع بين طريقتي حلق المساجد و الطريقة الاكاديمية 
و في توحيد الاسماء و الصفات انصحك اختصار الطريق بكتاب العقيدة الطحاوية مع شرح ممتع للشيخ الوزير صالح ال شيخ حفظ الله الجميع 
و للاستزادة فكتب العقيدة التي ذكرها الاخوة جيدة
ملاحظة : لست اكثر كفاءة كما اشترطت انت لكن رايت انني استطيع مساعدتك فمعذرة

----------


## ابو طلحه الليبي

اولا عليك بالاصول الثلاثه وشرحه لشيخ علي الخضير الخضير وايضا نواقض الاسلام وشرحه للشيخ سليمان العلوان وايضا كتاب الوحيد وشرحه لشيخ ال شيخ واهم شي كتاب الدرر السنيه وكتب الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيميه  والله اعلم

----------

